# Sticky  Thailand Q&A - ทุกข้อสงสัยถามได้ที่นี่เลย



## waustralia

Hey! My parents are looking into buying a house in Phitsanulok. I just wont a few questions anwsered please!
= Is it a nice place?
= Interesting?
= Whats it like?
= Do you think its good place to buy? If not, where else in Thailand is?

And any information you can give on Phitsanulok would be much appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## Zimoune

hey, i went there few months ago. Well there is not much things there, and that's why it is good! Lots of Park surrounding, in the national reserve. The city is quite big and has a train station. That only what i know, hope it will help!;(


----------



## waustralia

Thanks! All information helps.


----------



## kiku99

never been there. but heard it's a pretty nice and quiet city. many historical places as well for more info, check out tourism Thailand website www.tourismthailand.org


----------



## Pas

Nice to see another person from WA in this forum 

I went to Phitsaulok a few years ago. I think it's a nice town, probably a good place to live but honestly there's not much to see or do there. 
There's a big highrise building called "Topland". It has a nice department store / supermarkets at bottom and hotel above. We stayed for two nights at the top floor of that hotel.. a couple of pics:

1 - you can see a big mosque next to the railway line.. Although the city is famous for a golden buddha figure (Phra Buddha Shinarat) 









2 - looking towards the main market / train station


----------



## waustralia

Cheers! Its a new golf course estate there looking into. Were major regular's to Thailand and Indonesia, we've done the tourist thing and wanna find a place just to live in for a while. My parents and I have narrowed it down to Bali, Phuket, or Phitsanulok. 

But Bali and Phuket are a bit expensive. But probaly were we will go.


----------



## Pas

waustralia said:


> Cheers! Its a new golf course estate there looking into. Were major regular's to Thailand and Indonesia, we've done the tourist thing and wanna find a place just to live in for a while. My parents and I have narrowed it down to Bali, Phuket, or Phitsanulok.
> 
> But Bali and Phuket are a bit expensive. But probaly were we will go.


ah golf course estate..nice. I think Mandurah is good place to live too, wouldn't mind grabbing a block in one of those canal estates if it's not so expensive


----------



## Bonshita

I really like the name of this city for some reason.


----------



## waustralia

=)


----------



## hyacinthus

Hi everyone! 

I will be going with a group of photographers to Ayuthya and Sukhothai end June (if my leave is approved). To stay at U-Thong (Ayuthya) and Pailyn (Sukhothai) hotel. 

Wondering where can I find good information about both places and hotels, please? 

Thanks in advance! :colgate:


----------



## Chad

Some info on the city 

http://www.biography.ms/Ayutthaya_province.html


----------



## Chad

Here are some pictures of Ayudhya..

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=212265


----------



## Chad

Yeh.....Hope u enjoy your trip to the Historical Capital of Thailand!! kay:


----------



## hyacinthus

Thanks Chad. 

I think I found a good link from the website you posted above. http://www.tourismthailand.org/home.php


----------



## BKKinTO

Have a good trip !!  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## atom

Nice to hear you 're going to Ayuthya and Sukhothai U-Thong Inn is nice hotel and not far from the old city.Have a nice trip.


----------



## atom

http://www.ayutthaya.go.th is good for the information of the city.


----------



## hyacinthus

thanks for the info! I'll post the pics if I can go (hopefully).


----------



## strawhat

Hi, I am traveling to Thailand soon, and I do not want to look too much like a tourist. Some internet sources say that Thai men generally wear long sleeves and long pants. Is this the same thing as the shirt+tie+pants office worker combination in North America, except without the tie? The sources say that temples generally request this kind of clothing. How about more casual areas, like the area around our hotel, the Siam Square area? Is it also true that Thais swim in the ocean with their shirts on?

Thanks!


----------



## Isan

If you are leisure as the main concern in this travelling
Just relax and in wearing of causual dress code is OK  where you are around at major spots here ( business and entertainment venue )

Exception in visiting to Grand Palace and Royal's feature temple are there is requiring in more formal, ( no hot pants and singlet together with slipper/sandals )


----------



## strawhat

Isan said:


> Actually Chinese dialogue would be written as same as what we are sound and used to be strictly and single meaning of vocable by Mandarin ( National Language ) but in exception to Cantonese ( second in current used ) or any endemic dialects of various places where they are spoken
> 
> Also, enunciation for each chinese word could be carrying out from different form of vocalic, subject to each circumstances being applied
> 
> Besides, are you coming from SE Asia ? or where else


Ah I see. Most of the people I know are Cantonese or Taiwanese.

Where I'm coming from? *Points to the banner on top of the page* I'm from around there.


----------



## shrunkenhead

Long Beach??


----------



## classhopper

Shorts now!


----------



## Imperfect Ending

shrunkenhead said:


> Long Beach??


is it the Long Beach in Los Angeles?


----------



## shrunkenhead

I'd think so, but he didn't say for sure. That was what I saw when I scrolled up as he suggested.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

yea... I am not sure either cause I don't go to Long Beach often or seen it from that angle.


----------



## Jo

I have no idea.


----------



## Kalix

I don't think you can get a raw file anywhere. Well, you can try go to Thai vdo stores around the corner, if they have some. Normally those vdo are not so up-to-date. I know one shop in Thaitown, LA. they carry all the famous dramas that is just a week off what is currently showing in Thailand.

You can download most of the MCOT Modern 9 dramas off their official sites for free. I love watching Rak 8009 and Bangruk Soi 9. they are streams with commercials. You can crop off those commercials and make it non-stream so you can skip the scenes. also you can subtitle there if you like. However, the picture quality is made for only 256K internet connection speed so it isnt that great.

If you don't mind paying US$10/mo. Check out Doozija.com. they got most of the Thai tv programs on the net. Get a s/w to download it, they use Javascript to protect their files tho, but that is kinda easy to hack. (Umm..maybe it got changed already.)


----------



## strawhat

The LA forum mentioned the Long Beach banner on that day. I didn't check to see if it was the same one though.


----------



## shrunkenhead

The banner I saw had the word 'Long Beach' at the bottom. I couldn't tell for certain if the picture is of Long Beach, Calfornia or not. I've only been once myself. Can't say that I know what the city looks like.


----------



## Jo

Could you go? If so, how was it?

I wanna see pix


----------



## Zimoune

lucky you are. there are both very nice towns!!! dont forget to rent a bicycle there, weather is so clean tehr, and landscapes so... unique


----------



## Hobgoblin

Kalix said:


> To avoid touts, just say "Mai Ow" which means, "No, Thank you" it should work most of the time, and they will leave u alone.


Well, more correctly, it really means I do not want. 'Ow' ('Ao') is the verb "want" and the 'Mai' before it makes it negative... but who's being picky here? 

As for the thread opening question regarding Thais swimming in the ocean with their shirts on, it is true. Thai adults are generally very conservative about their bodies, and I see them swimming in blue jeans and t-shirts all the time. You can always tell the farangs apart because they all wear speedos... quite opposite ends of the modesty spectrum.


----------



## Camaway

Hi guys,

Sorry to intrude but I need to tap into your local knowledge. I am going to be in Thailand for a while and I have been told that Bangkok is an excellent place to have work done on your teeth for a fraction of the price I would pay in Europe.

The question is: have you had any experiences with dentists in the Bangkok area? Could you recommend me a decent one? Looking up on googles returns loads of entries but I am not keen on trying my luck without advice.

Thank you ever so much for your patience!!!


----------



## Odonto

I m a thai dentist but I live in London so my suggestions would be,

Depends on what kind of treatments you are looking for? If you want just your mouth to be cleaned and polished, go to any clinic in town.

If you want more complicated things done like tooth whitening, denture, fillings, cosmetic dentistry, extraction and wisdom tooth surgery etc. Then the best quality ones of course belong to the Dental School because they will put you to the right specialists. Please bear in mind that some treatments do need weeks to finish such as root canal treatment, crown and bridge, and other types of dentures prosthesis. Forget about orthodontic braces, it will takes years to finish.

Go and ask for the special dental clinic (day & night) at the main dental universities in Bangkok. Make sure you go to the consultant or lecturer clinics , not the undergraduate student ones. The price is so cheap with top quality jobs. 

Places to go
1. Special dental clinic , Chulalongkorn university dental hospital, Henry Dunant Rd. (10 minutes walk from Siam Paragon)

2. Special dental clinic, Mahidol University dental hospital, Yothi Rd. (10 minutes walk from Victory monument BTS station)

Or do u want to see my dentist friends? 

good luck


----------



## satit28

or the [email protected] Paragon..................!!
new.............


----------



## Camaway

Odonto said:


> I m a thai dentist but I live in London so my suggestions would be,
> 
> Depends on what kind of treatments you are looking for? If you want just your mouth to be cleaned and polished, go to any clinic in town.
> 
> If you want more complicated things done like tooth whitening, denture, fillings, cosmetic dentistry, extraction and wisdom tooth surgery etc. Then the best quality ones of course belong to the Dental School because they will put you to the right specialists. Please bear in mind that some treatments do need weeks to finish such as root canal treatment, crown and bridge, and other types of dentures prosthesis. Forget about orthodontic braces, it will takes years to finish.
> 
> Go and ask for the special dental clinic (day & night) at the main dental universities in Bangkok. Make sure you go to the consultant or lecturer clinics , not the undergraduate student ones. The price is so cheap with top quality jobs.
> 
> Places to go
> 1. Special dental clinic , Chulalongkorn university dental hospital, Henry Dunant Rd. (10 minutes walk from Siam Paragon)
> 
> 2. Special dental clinic, Mahidol University dental hospital, Yothi Rd. (10 minutes walk from Victory monument BTS station)
> 
> Or do u want to see my dentist friends?
> 
> good luck


Thank you for the useful infos Odonto. As you seem quite informed, I will bother you with a couple of other questions:

How do I know if it is a "consultant or lecturer clinic" though? 

Are these clinics private dental clinics that are part of the university?

I need two crowns, how much time should I allocate? Do you have any idea of which price rance would I have to expect?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Odonto

Camaway said:


> How do I know if it is a "consultant or lecturer clinic" though?


Ask them at the reception for "Clinic Tan Ta Gum Pi Sed" (Special dental clinic in Thai). When I was working in Thailand 2 years ago. It opened 7 days a week from 9 am to 9 pm ( to 5 pm on weekends)



Camaway said:


> Are these clinics private dental clinics that are part of the university?


They are not private , they belong to University. However the price is more expensive than the undergrad student clinics , but still cheaper than private practices outside when you compare them at the same treatment levels. You may have to queue for some treatments such as crowns and root canal treatment. Not sure about the waiting list system now.



Camaway said:


> need two crowns, how much time should I allocate? Do you have any idea of which price rance would I have to expect?


If there is no mistake happen during the lab work and you do NOT need root canal treatment underneath your crown, a single crown will need at least 2 weeks to finish. Would you be okay to open your mouth wide for 2 hours each time for 2 crowns done at the same time?

The price range, based on my work place 2 years ago. depends on the materials you want, they can range from 5,000 - 20,000 baht (only 1 crown NOT a bridge) depend on the material used. The price is also depends on where the clinic is, the private clinics around Silom , Sukhumvit and Asoke will cost you about 1-2 times more than other area.

A full metal crown is the cheapest but problem with esthetics but if u can smile without it being seen. it should be ok

A porcelain-fused-to-metal crown is more expensive, depends again on the different types of metal you choose. it s a tooth coloured material so don't have to worry when you smile!




Thanks in advance![/QUOTE]


----------



## cheychai

Hello guys! I m a backpacker. I ll go to the Chang island on this weekend. This is my first time. For budget holiday, can you guys recomend any places and activities hanging out over there for two days and one night . 

Many Thanks in advance.

Cheychai


----------



## cheychai

Hello guys! I m a backpacker. I ll go to the Chang island on this weekend. This is my first time. 

For budget holiday, can you guys recomend any places and activities hanging out over there for two days and one night? 

Many Thanks in advance.

Cheychai


----------



## reQuiem4adream

We all call Bangkok as a city because it's a capital. What about Chiang Mai, Hat Yai, Korat or Pattaya? Are they populous enough to be called "city"? :nuts:

Is there any rough rule to call any particular area as "Metropolis", "City", "Town" or "Township"? hno:

It's just bugging me when I check out the website of those city-wannabe township municipalities. They all call themselves "CITIES." :bash:


----------



## blkarr0ws

....


----------



## cHemon

Just do a quick search on youtube and you'll find almost everything you need to know, very easy

*Bangkok Metropolitan Administration*

*Pattaya City (Special administration district) *

*City Municipality ( Thetsaban Nakhon – เทศบาลนคร )* 
23 Cities
population over 50,000
http://th.wikipedia.org/wiki/เทศบาลนคร

*Town Municipality ( Thetsaban Mueang – เทศบาลเมือง )*
135 Towns
population 10,000 - 50,000
http://th.wikipedia.org/wiki/เทศบาลเมือง

*Commune Municipality ( Thetsaban Tambon – เทศบาลตำบล )* 
population below 10,000
http://th.wikipedia.org/wiki/เทศบาลตำบล

Anyway, what a big deal?? :?


----------



## reQuiem4adream

cHemon said:


> Just do a quick search on youtube and you'll find almost everything you need to know, very easy
> 
> *Bangkok Metropolitan Administration*
> 
> *Pattaya City (Special administration district) *
> 
> *City Municipality ( Thetsaban Nakhon – เทศบาลนคร )*
> 23 Cities
> population over 50,000
> http://th.wikipedia.org/wiki/เทศบาลนคร
> 
> *Town Municipality ( Thetsaban Mueang – เทศบาลเมือง )*
> 135 Towns
> population 10,000 - 50,000
> http://th.wikipedia.org/wiki/เทศบาลเมือง
> 
> *Commune Municipality ( Thetsaban Tambon – เทศบาลตำบล )*
> population below 10,000
> http://th.wikipedia.org/wiki/เทศบาลตำบล
> 
> Anyway, what a big deal?? :?


Now I just know you can search for info on youtube as well. :lol: I know you meant google. :lol:

My point is, with the population between 50k to 100k, do they really deserve to be call "city?" I did some research from wiki http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_cities_by_population. those cities (rank 200+) in the US with more than 100k population, yet not be known by most ppl. 

From the list of City Municipality ( Thetsaban Nakhon – เทศบาลนคร),
those 23 Cities, some without highrises or proper mass transportation, should they be called just "TOWN"?

I know it's the government's standard. But let's be real. There are only few cities in Thailand. Don't you agree?


----------



## cHemon

reQuiem4adream said:


> Now I just know you can search for info on youtube as well. :lol: I know you meant google. :lol:
> 
> My point is, with the population between 50k to 100k, do they really deserve to be call "city?" I did some research from wiki http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_cities_by_population. those cities (rank 200+) in the US with more than 10k population, yet not be known by most ppl.
> 
> From the list of City Municipality ( Thetsaban Nakhon – เทศบาลนคร),
> those 23 Cities, some without highrises or proper mass transportation, should they be called just "TOWN"?
> 
> I know it's the government's standard. But let's be real. There are only few cities in Thailand. Don't you agree?


sorry, my mistake about youtube and google

About your research on American cities, I believe you meant the cities with more than 100k, not 10k population. Well, I also did a research, in Canada, even a city/town that has just 5,000 or 10,000 population can be qualified as a city. My point is 'differrent countries, differrent rules', 'differrent people, differrent opinion'. (ต่างคนต่างความคิด)

Honestly, I found nothing wrong when OUR forumers classify OUR cities/towns based on OUR *government's standard*, not others. There maybe some that incorrectly use the term 'city', but I think it's so insignificant that can be easily ignored.

Can you give me some example of the city threads that really irritate you?
Are there any cities apart from Bangkok that have proper mass transportation? IYO, which city should be called real city? Even Korat can be considered a city?

If you want people to classify city/town based on *their own opinions*, I believe there will be people that see differrently and might resulted in an endless argument.




PS1. I remember you from this thread.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=18954927#post18954927
Can I also say that _"Should we just appreciate and compliment their contributions. Without them, we will never know what's going on in Thailand except for only few big cities. Did it really hurt you? If not, please refrain from complaining."_
Well, just put it in perspective. No harsh feeling intended. 

PS2. please excuse my English.


----------



## reQuiem4adream

cHemon said:


> sorry, my mistake about youtube and google
> 
> About your research on American cities, I believe you meant the cities with more than 100k, not 10k population. Well, I also did a research, in Canada, even a city/town that has just 5,000 or 10,000 population can be qualified as a city. My point is 'differrent countries, differrent rules', 'differrent people, differrent opinion'. (ต่างคนต่างความคิด)
> 
> Honestly, I found nothing wrong when OUR forumers classify OUR cities/towns based on OUR *government's standard*, not others. There maybe some that incorrectly use the term 'city', but I think it's so insignificant that can be easily ignored.
> 
> Can you give me some example of the city threads that really irritate you?
> Are there any cities apart from Bangkok that have proper mass transportation? IYO, which city should be called real city? Even Korat can be considered a city?
> 
> If you want people to classify city/town based on *their own opinions*, I believe there will be people that see differrently and might resulted in an endless argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS1. I remember you from this thread.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=18954927#post18954927
> Can I also say that _"Should we just appreciate and compliment their contributions. Without them, we will never know what's going on in Thailand except for only few big cities. Did it really hurt you? If not, please refrain from complaining."_
> Well, just put it in perspective. No harsh feeling intended.
> 
> PS2. please excuse my English.


Actually it has nothing to do with our forumers. I never get really irritated by anyone here. I'm just feeling that our [Thai] standard is a tad low compare to others. I guess they will soon change the rules regarding the upgrade of City Municipality. :bash:

I know it's gonna be endless thread if we put this in Guide Ubon forum. :lol: You know how those high school kids are. I'm just sharing my 2c, and I din't mean to stir the pot or anything. No harsh feeling whatsoever. 

PS. Your English is way fine. :cheers:


----------



## Wisarut

reQuiem4adream said:


> We all call Bangkok as a city because it's a capital. What about Chiang Mai, Hat Yai, Korat or Pattaya? Are they populous enough to be called "city"? :nuts:
> 
> Is there any rough rule to call any particular area as "Metropolis", "City", "Town" or "Township"? hno:
> 
> It's just bugging me when I check out the website of those city-wannabe township municipalities. They all call themselves "CITIES." :bash:


Look at the list of Thetsaban (Municiple) ... 
City status is for the municiple which got the status "Thetsaban Nakhon"
Town status is for the municiple which got the status "Thetsaban Mueang"
Township status is for the municiple which got the status "Thetsaban Tambon"


----------



## cHemon

reQuiem4adream said:


> I'm just feeling that our [Thai] standard is a tad low compare to others.


I don't know how our standard is compared to other countries because I know just a few. Thai standard for a city may be low, but for sure there are many others that are _much lower_, for example, Canada, Australia.


Interesting discussion about cities in the Philippines
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=286600


----------



## namo

Dear all,
In my opinion, the only city-metropolitan in Thailand is Bangkok. The only primate city that includes everything!!!!!!! poor thailand indeed. Too much development gap between the capital and other towns. Sorry not keeping everything on track.


----------



## reQuiem4adream

cHemon said:


> I don't know how our standard is compared to other countries because I know just a few. Thai standard for a city may be low, but for sure there are many others that are _much lower_, for example, Canada, Australia.
> 
> 
> Interesting discussion about cities in the Philippines
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=286600


Thank you for that Filipino thread. That's exactly what I'm talking about. Maybe the word "City" makes your town sound "Grand."

Also agreed with namo, the only city-metropolitan in Thailand is Bangkok.


----------



## thainotts

reQuiem4adream said:


> My point is, with the population between 50k to 100k, do they really deserve to be call "city?" I did some research from wiki http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_cities_by_population. those cities (rank 200+) in the US with more than 100k population, yet not be known by most ppl.
> 
> From the list of City Municipality ( Thetsaban Nakhon – เทศบาลนคร),
> those 23 Cities, some without highrises or proper mass transportation, should they be called just "TOWN"?
> 
> I know it's the government's standard. But let's be real. There are only few cities in Thailand. Don't you agree?


My humble opinion:

1. If any place is compared to Bangkok, it can't be called a city.
2. The administrative divisions of provincial Thailand is still very backwards and that affects the population counts and the administration.
3. Thailand is still NOT that urbanized, give another 10 or 20 years with proper administration we will see these "towns" become "cities".

For example, how many people are registered as living in Chiangmai _Amphoe-Muang_ (which is the equivalent of a _khet_ in Bangkok). But if you ask residents, they will say Chiangmai is much bigger than just the _Amphoe-Muang_. If you search for "Greater Chiangmai" in Google I think it will tell you that the population for Greater Chiangmai nearly reaches 1,000,000 and same with Hadyai.

What I would like to see is a reorganization of urban areas in Thailand along the BMA model. I want the _amphoes_ of Greater Chiangmai, Hadyai, Huahin, Phuket, Chiangrai Korat, Khon Kaen, Ubon, Udon, Ayutthaya, Nakhon Sawan, Phitsanulok, etc. merged to form City Councils which have a lot of independence a la the BMA. That way they can co-ordinate zoning, infrastructure development, mass transit policy, etc just like what Hadyai is doing right now.

The important thing to bring development out to the provinces, in my opinion, is to create some reason for people to go there. Right now tourism is doing that, but we also need to make these "rural/provincial" areas less rural by improving transport links, which the government is planning. Interesting cities will get more people by its own lure (like Phuket, Chiangmai, Pattaya today), some cities will be transport hubs (like Nakhon Sawan as a Indochina crossroads), some will have industry, etc. Interesting things can also be built like fun parks, museums, etc.


----------



## reQuiem4adream

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Metropolitan_areas_of_Thailand


----------



## Wisarut

thainotts said:


> My humble opinion:
> 
> 1. If any place is compared to Bangkok, it can't be called a city.
> 2. The administrative divisions of provincial Thailand is still very backwards and that affects the population counts and the administration.
> 3. Thailand is still NOT that urbanized, give another 10 or 20 years with proper administration we will see these "towns" become "cities".
> 
> For example, how many people are registered as living in Chiangmai _Amphoe-Muang_ (which is the equivalent of a _khet_ in Bangkok). But if you ask residents, they will say Chiangmai is much bigger than just the _Amphoe-Muang_. If you search for "Greater Chiangmai" in Google I think it will tell you that the population for Greater Chiangmai nearly reaches 1,000,000 and same with Hadyai.
> 
> What I would like to see is a reorganization of urban areas in Thailand along the BMA model. I want the _amphoes_ of Greater Chiangmai, Hadyai, Huahin, Phuket, Chiangrai Korat, Khon Kaen, Ubon, Udon, Ayutthaya, Nakhon Sawan, Phitsanulok, etc. merged to form City Councils which have a lot of independence a la the BMA. That way they can co-ordinate zoning, infrastructure development, mass transit policy, etc just like what Hadyai is doing right now.
> 
> The important thing to bring development out to the provinces, in my opinion, is to create some reason for people to go there. Right now tourism is doing that, but we also need to make these "rural/provincial" areas less rural by improving transport links, which the government is planning. Interesting cities will get more people by its own lure (like Phuket, Chiangmai, Pattaya today), some cities will be transport hubs (like Nakhon Sawan as a Indochina crossroads), some will have industry, etc. Interesting things can also be built like fun parks, museums, etc.



Well, even Cities are very attactive ... Rural area shold be preserved though ... at least the rural area is the areas to make PEACE on our minds though ... Enough for the chaostic cities ... IMHO


----------



## Bentown

Actaully I don't care much about which one should be the city or town in Thailand.....but I alway think like this.......

*home - Village - Small town - Middle town - Bigtown - Small city - Middle city - Big city*

and I always think Hatyai should be city too...... but just small city and Songkhla should be town like Middle town and BKK is big city for sure....:lol:

Anyway......Don't trust me.It's just some kind of normal people thinking....


----------



## mifa

just called " 76 provinces " its easy than : ) haha


----------



## thainotts

Wisarut said:


> Well, even Cities are very attactive ... Rural area shold be preserved though ... at least the rural area is the areas to make PEACE on our minds though ... Enough for the chaostic cities ... IMHO


I agree that nature and rural Thailand should be preserved. What I propose is that Thailand itself become more concentrated in rural centers and that the current administrative divisions must be reorganized. Cities can be non-chaotic as well if you manage it well enough.


----------



## Pablo

Hello Thai forumers...Im going to phuket on 30th June, 4 days 3 nights..Hoping u guys can suggest me some nice places to go. Where to go and where to eat, local food.


----------



## blkarr0ws

i recomened you to live around patong beach


----------



## atom

Welcome to Phuket 

Sorry for the size of Phuket map








Here are interesting places from my recent trip.

1. Phuket Fantasea (Thailand cultural Park with the great show ever)
2. Phuket Town (Architecture is like in Penang)
3. Wat Chalong
4. Phromthep Cape (Most famous sunset scene in Thailand)
5. Phuket Aquarium (New renovation)
6. Patong Beach (Sea, shopping and nightlife)
7. Phuket Sea Shell Museum
8. Boat trip in Phang Nga Bay (Up north of Phuket and must to go)
9. Cruise to Phi Phi Island (Day trip or stay over night is possible)

For food should be in Phuket Town (Roti), Phang Nga Town (Thai-style noodle) and around Rawai and Patong Beaches (Seafood). You can try buffet dinner at Phuket Fantasea before the show.

Drive your own is highly recommended, there are many car rental companies at the airport and hotels.

Have a nice trip.


----------



## Bentown

^^ from my heart....the map above look so lovely I like the cartoon sign....anyway now in Phuket the number of tourist becoming lower because is now low season...Maybe you will get some wet from raining but I love raining and looking at the sea when It's rain.........If you don't mind about it....the recommend above is good choice....so I have nothing to say but Phuket in rain season the sea not nice like in the summer but everything still look great.....enjoy your trip and be happy....


----------



## AltinD

Hello,

I am planning to send by *DHL *a music CD, a book and a small souvenir to a address in Bangkok. Is there any problem with the Custom to send such articles (maybe custom duty or other taxes), or the package would be delivered directly to the address without a need to visit any goverment office?

Thanks


----------



## fridaynightlights

AltinD said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to send by *DHL *a music CD, a book and a small souvenir to a address in Bangkok. Is there any problem with the Custom to send such articles (maybe custom duty or other taxes), or the package would be delivered directly to the address without a need to visit any goverment office?
> 
> Thanks


No. A courier like DHL usually will require you to declare the value and pay the duty right at where you are going to ship it from.


----------



## mbokudake

^^ = _idem ut supra_ =


----------



## boiny

:banana:
สวัสดีเพื่อนๆ ครับ

ผมทำงานอยู่ที่ BOI สำนักงานนิวยอร์ก และชอบเข้ามาดูภาพเมืองไทยในฟอรั่มนี้บ่อยๆ ทำให้หายคิดถึงเมืองไทยได้บ้าง แต่ไม่เคยได้มีโอกาสโพสข้อความเลย :banana::banana:

คือว่า ตอนนี้ทาง office ผมกำลังทำเวบไซต์สำหรับสำนักงานอยู่นะครับ (URL: usa.boi.go.th ยังไม่เสร็จนะครับ) และต้องการใช้รูปภาพเพื่อประกอบการทำเวบไซต์อ่ะครับ ภาพที่ผมมีอยู่ตอนนี้ส่วนใหญ่เป็นภาพด้านการท่องเที่ยวอ่ะครับ ไม่ค่อยมีภาพเกี่ยวกับอุตสาหกรรมเลย ซึ่งภาพเหล่านี้หายากมาก และผมไม่รู้ว่าจะไปหาที่ไหน hno:hno:

*ภาพที่ผมต้องการจะเป็นภาพเมืองไทย ทางด้านอุตสาหกรรมยานยนต์ อากาศยาน อาหารแปรรูป อิเล็กทรอนิกส์ เครื่องจักร ปิโตรเคมี ท่าเรือ สนามบิน คมนาคม ลอจิสติกส์ ความทันสมัยของประเทศไทย skyline ซึ่งจะขอบอกก่อนว่าที่ต้องการภาพประเภทนี้ เพราะ BOI หรือสำนักงานคณะกรรมการส่งเสริมการลงทุน มีหน้าที่ส่งเสริมการลงทุนจากต่างชาติในประเทศไทย ซึ่งส่วนใหญ่จะเน้นอุตสาหกรรมการผลิต manufacturing อ่ะครับ อันนี้เป็นลิงก์สำนักงานใหญ่ครับ: www.boi.go.th*:lol::lol:

ถ้าเพื่อนๆ ท่านใด ยินดีให้ใช้รูปภาพ ผมขอร้องให้ช่วย post ลงในนี้ด้วยครับ หรือถ้ามีค่าใช้จ่าย ทางสำนักงานผมยินดีครับ เพื่อนๆ อาจจะลงรูปใน Picasa และส่งลิงก์แชร์มาที่ [email protected] ก็ได้ครับ ถ้ามีคำถามก็ส่งมาที่อีเมลล์นี้ได้เช่นกัน ขอบคุณล่วงหน้าครับ


----------



## QVGA

สนับสนุนเต็มที่ครับดีมากๆ


----------



## Zhin

ช่วยหาเต็มที่ครับ

ผมขออนุญาต นำไปโพสที่ 

http://www.thaiflight.com/mach/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=42873#387966

ซึ่งดำเนินการโพสไปแล้ว
เผื่อจะได้ภาพ อุตสาหกรรมการบิน


----------



## napoleon

ลองเมล์ไปขอจากเหมราช อมตะโดยตรงดีกว่าครับ ลองคุณอ้าง BOI เขาอยากได้คนไปลงทุนอยู่แล้ว

ดูอย่างนี้ http://www.hemaraj.com/ เขาถ่ายมุมสูงสวยดี


สำหรับเว็บ BOI เมืองไทยปัจจุบันก็ให้ข้อมูลละเอียดดีมาก แต่ระบบป้องกันคนแฮ็กน่าจะห่วยนะ ปีที่แล้วโดนไวรัสถล่มไปหลายรอบ 

ถ้ามีเวลาว่างควรไปดูเว็บของมาเลเซีย สิงค์โปร์ เขาให้สิทธิพิเศษอะไรกับผู้ลงทุนมากกว่า หน้าตาการจัดเว็บ การดึงข้อมูลเขาทำยังไง 

ผมเข้าไปดูเว็บ BOI กระทรวงพานิชย์ กรมส่งเสริมการส่งออกมีพัฒนาการดีขึ้นเรื่อยๆ (ใช้งานง่ายขึ้น) มีข้อมูลสถิติที่ดี


โชคดีในการทำครับ........เออ ผมสงสัยอยู่อย่างครับว่าเว็บเฉพาะกิจมันต่างจากเว็บหลักยังไง หรือแค่มีแผนที่สำนักงานที่ Newyork เท่านั้น


----------



## boiny

การชักจูงการลงทุนในแต่ละตลาด แตกต่างกันไปครับ แล้วแต่อุตสาหกรรมของประเทศนั้นๆ สำหรับในภูมิภาคอเมริกาเหนือ BOI มี 2 สำนักงาน ที่นิวยอร์กและ เอลเอ ซึ่งแต่เดิมอุตสาหกรรมในภูมิภาคนี้จะเน้นไปที่ อุตสาหกรรมอากาศยาน ยานยนต์ ไบโอเทค พลังงานหมุนเวียน อิเล็กทรอนิกส์ เครื่องจักร แต่เนื่องจากสหรัฐฯ ประสบปัญหาเศรษฐกิจที่ผ่านมา และประเทศไทยเองก็มีภาพความไม่สงบปรากฎในสื่อของสหรัฐฯ ตลอด ยิ่งเกิดปัญหามาบตาพุด การชักจูงในตลาดสหรัฐฯ จึงทำได้ยากขึ้น 

สำนักงานใหญ่ BOI ก็มีหน้าที่ต่างจากสำนักงานสาขาในต่างประเทศ เพราะสำนักงานใหญ่ มีหน้าที่กำหนดนโยบาย อนุมัติโปรเจค แต่สำนักงานสาขามีหน้าที่เหมือนหน่วยงานทางการตลาด ในการประชาสัมพันธ์ ชักจูง ไม่มีหน้าที่ในการอนุมัติ แต่จะส่งโปรเจคต่อไปให้สำนักงานใหญ่ ดังนั้นการทำเวบของสำนักงาน จึงมีจุดประสงค์ต่างไปตามหน้าที่

ดังนั้นการทำเวบสำนักงานที่่วางไว้ เป็นการช่วยประชาสัมพันธ์ประเทศไทยและเป็นเครื่องมือทางการตลาดออนไลน์ในการเข้าถึงกลุ่มเป้าหมาย ซึ่งมีราคาถูกเมื่อเทียบกับการประชาสัมพันธ์ทางสื่อสิ่งพิมพ์ นอกจากนี้ การปรับเปลี่ยนแก้ไขข้อมูลสามารถทำได้เองภายในสำนักงานฯ ทำให้คล่องตัวกว่าการปรับแก้ไขในเวบใหญ่ แต่ถ้าในส่วนของข้อมูลนั้น เวบใหญ่คงมีครบถ้วนมากกว่าอยู่แล้วครับ เพราะเป็นเหมือนสารานุกรม แต่จะหาข้อมูลยากหน่อย 

สำหรับเวบของมาเลย์ (MIDA) และสิงคโปร์ (EDB) ที่เห็นนั้ัน คงเทียบได้กับเวบใหญ่ของ BOI ล่ะครับ แต่หน้าที่ของ EDB นั้นค่อนข้างจะเป็นเหมือน BOI + ThaiTrade นะครับ คือทั้งการค้าและการลงทุน แต่ในส่วนของราชการไทยนั้น ได้แบ่งออกเป็น BOI ซึ่งดูแลทางการลงทุน และ ThaiTrade ดูแลทางการค้า แถมยังอยู่ภายใต้คนละกระทรวงกันอีก แต่ยังไงทั้งสองก็เกี่ยวข้องกันอยู่ดี เพราะคนจะไปลงทุน ก็เพื่อทำการค้าและส่งออกอยู่ดี

สำหรับการให้สิทธิประโยชน์แตกต่างกันโดยสิ้นเชิง เนื่องจาก BOI ไม่มีอำนาจให้สิทธิประโยชน์นอกเหนือจากที่เขียนไว้ ทุกโปรเจคในหมวดเดียวกันได้สิทธิประโยชน์เหมือนกัน แต่ทาง EDB หรือ MIDA นั้น สามารถมีการต่อรอง เจรจา แล้วแต่โปรเจค แต่เป็นความลับ 

ยกตัวอย่างเช่น ผมเคยไปเจอบริษัทผลิตเครื่องบินแห่งหนึ่ง ซึ่งบริษัทมีความประสงค์ไปตั้งศูนย์ฝึกนักบินในภูมิภาคเอเซีย ซึ่งประเทศไทยเป็นประเทศหนึ่งในความสนใจ แต่หลังจากคุยกันแล้ว ทราบว่าบริษัทฯ จะไปตั้งศูนย์ฯ ที่ประเทศใดนั้น ต้องแลกเปลี่ยนกับการซื้อเครื่องบิน ซึ่งอันนี้อยู่เกินขอบเขตของ BOI จะทำได้ แต่ผมคิดว่าถ้า EDB อยากจะได้บริษัทนี้จริง เขาสามารถต่อรองในทางลับได้ ถ้าเทียบกันแล้ว อำนาจของ EDB มีมากกว่า BOI ครับ

แต่ผมเห็นด้วยว่าเวบของ EDB ดีมาก สำหรับภาพของเหมราช ผมมีอยู่แล้วครับ ถ้าเพื่อนๆ มีภาพนำเสนอ โปรด post ให้ด้วยนะครับ ขอบคุณครับ


----------



## napoleon

ว่างๆ มาเล่าเรื่องทีมไทยแลนด์บางสิครับ


----------



## VilayNC

Hello, 

My name is Vilay I am trying to find my uncle or his family that used to live in Udonthani.

His name was Deth Phengsay or "เดซ เพ็งชัย" - He used to own "เดซ เอเซีย การพิมพ์"

He died several years ago. I am trying to find his wife and children. His wife and children may still live in Udon.

Would someone be willing to help me please?

Thank you.


----------



## nawat001

you should to contact Udonthani Government Center Station
and ask to use their help 

ps. sorry if I write someword wrong


----------



## VilayNC

Is there a website for that office or is there a telephone #?

I live in the US and have no clue where to start looking.

Thanks..


----------



## natthaphatoo

kaan tad for you


----------



## LekNoi

I found this But not "เดซ เอเซีย การพิมพ์";
"บริษัท เอเซียการพิมพ์ จำกัด 43/23-5 ศรีสุข ตำบลหมากแข้ง อำเภอเมืองอุดรธานี อุดรธานี 41000 
Tel.042221996" 
Or if you use "Google map" and type "เอเซียการพิมพ์" you will find it.
and sorry if there was wrong place that you looking to.


----------



## Joka

Hey,

I'm coming to Thailand next week and staying for 3 weeks. We're going to stay in Bangkok for a few days and then head south to the beaches. :banana:

I thought it could be a good opportunity to get a tailored suit while in Bangkok. Any advice on where to do that? Are there tailors that offer the opportunity to have your measures taken and then pick up the suit, weeks later?

While we're on the subject of advice. Any advice on good places in Southern Thailand? We'll probably fly in to Phuket and then try to catch a boat to some other island (like phi phi ).

Thanks!


----------



## Wisarut

For the local - trying Song Samai 
For Farang - Jaspal woudl work so well ...


----------



## party_animals

^^
I would recommend u a tailor named "Forchong"..it's on Sukhumvit rd. just before Thonglor bts station....reasonable price, good skills...lots of Thai celebs went there for their suit


----------



## TheWestWing

Check this out --> http://www.dress-for-success.com/

Rajawongse Clothier by Jesse and Victor

*Presidents George Bush and George W. Bush* also went there.

Bush family, diplomats, spies flock to master tailor
By DENIS D. GRAY, Associated Press Writer July 27, 2004

BANGKOK, Thailand - Jesse and Victor Gulati insist word-of-mouth is all the advertising they need for their hole-in-the-wall tailor shop. And who's to argue when they have President Bush hearing endorsements from a regular customer - his dad.
A stop at Rajawongse Clothier has over the years become a must for visiting statesmen, ambassadors and generals, along with spies and Secret Service agents ("They like their suits a bit loose," Victor notes).

The shop's back wall is covered with letters of appreciation and photographs of happy customers like the Bushes, Sen. John Kerry, Homeland Security Secretary Tom Ridge and Nancy Reagan.

Rajawongse is among hundreds of Bangkok tailor shops, many catering to foreign visitors who have discovered that the city has dethroned such Asian tailoring capitals as Hong Kong in value for money.

Most of the tailors are geared to what Jesse, the 54-year-old family patriarch, somewhat condescendingly calls "the tourist trade." Prices in those places may be bargain-basement, but buttons tend to pop and collars wilt after a few wearings.

Then there are a handful of world-class masters like the Gulatis, who have built up a loyal clientele over 43 years through quality craftsmanship, reasonable prices and a friendly, smooth-as-silk service in perfect English.

"Morning, Andrew," says Jesse's son Victor, not skipping a beat as he greets a longtime customer, a State Department official traveling through Southeast Asia who pops in to have one suit, three pants and three shirts made.

Both father and son have a knack for instantly recalling names and faces of customers they may not have seen for a decade. And the Gulatis keep a detailed client database, although they admit problems arise when some forget to update with the growth of a paunch or a crash diet when placing orders from abroad.

"It's the best value in the world," says the visiting diplomat, Andrew Scott of Alexandria, Va., emerging from a tiny fitting room. "They make great stuff in Italy but you'll pay $1,000 a suit."


----------



## jobecob

For the beaches in the south, Koh Lipe in Satun is very nice and quite affordable. You can go to Phuket-Phi Phi - Koh Lanta - Koh Ngi - then Koh Lipe or Phuket to Lipe via ferry and speedboat although it is more expensive and take longer than travel by land.


----------



## Chad

Big names are ofcourse,

Phuket, Samui, Phang Nga and Krabi


----------



## napoleon

passat1717 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> My colleagues and I are planning to come to Thailand next week, on Wednesday. Because of the protests planned on the same day to go to the south of the country, Ko Samui. We really do not want to dwell in BKK at the moment.
> 
> Every day, we carefully read all the news is not so good we think. But really dont know real situation in BKK, we think that is very questionable to find out the real situation from web portals and medias? Is it so complicated to go from one to another airport (from Suvarnabhumi to Don Muang)?
> 
> I would be grateful if someone from Bangkok (or Thailand) could describe situation and probability that we can stay trapped at the airport or in the city that day? It is really important!!
> 
> Tnx from Croatia.


The political situation stills *can not predict*, Bangkok inside area has not been safed for tourists, *you should be avoid.*

For another question, the way from Suvarnabhumi to Don Muang airport (35 KMs) stills clear. No worry.

All provinces and Bangkok's suburbs stills clear for travelling.


BTW, I don't know what will happen in next wednesday.

please, very carefully the news day by day.


----------



## passat1717

Thanks. 

What type of transport from Suvarnabhumi to Don Muang airport you recommend? Skytrain or taxi, which is better at the moment?


----------



## atom

^^ Better to take a cab to avoid the traffic congested and suggest the driver to take the expressway, but you needed to pay on your own about 100 Baht. Enjoy the trip.


----------



## howy

Title says it all.


----------



## howy

Seems like the only thing to get here is fresh spring rolls.


----------



## gla_c

yes, it hards to find Pho in Bangkok.

but i used to see Vietnam cuisine at some big supermarket.


----------



## atom

^^ You can get pho at Vietnamese restaurants around Bangkok.


----------



## Wisarut

howy said:


> Title says it all.


Go to Vietnamese restaurants in Samsen area [the old Vietnamese Catholic community in BKK]


----------



## BTS2MRT

I saw Vietnamese restaurant (iPho) at Asiatique The Riverfront


----------



## aaron555

Any one who is visiting bangkok and he is in a mood to do some sopping related to cloths. Then, I suggest that there are many tailors who will proclaim that they are best. But, before making you decision try to do some inquiry.


----------



## fridaynightlights

If this thread was to be full of "advertisement" like this the mods better lock it down.


----------



## ArkinMourad

trust me I'm a real user with 3000+ replies
try Nickerman at the basement of Landmark hotel Sukhumvit.


----------



## teau

World Group at Oriental Hotel


----------



## Malt

Hey!

My fiancée and I will be visiting Thailand for 2 weeks in April. We are staying for 4 nights in Bangkok, 5 in Chiang Mai and 5 in Phuket.

What MUST we do/see during our stay? 

Any ideas, tips and local knowledge would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## nawat001

^^
http://www.artsofthekingdom.com/en/

http://www.thaiasiatique.com/index.php/en/view/page/index

http://www.chatuchak.org/

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Review-g293916-d311044-Reviews-Temple_of_the_Emerald_Buddha_Wat_Phra_Kaew-Bangkok.html

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Review-g293916-d317603-Reviews-The_Grand_Palace-Bangkok.html

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Review-g293916-d311046-Reviews-Temple_of_the_Golden_Buddha_Wat_Traimit-Bangkok.html

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Review-g293916-d317504-Reviews-Temple_of_Dawn_Wat_Arun-Bangkok.html


----------



## melrocks50

I recommend spending lots of time in the Rattanakosin area ( the old, traditional part of Bangkok) and the Chinatown area as you will get clearer taste of the history and traditions of Bangkok. The area has lots of nice museums, parks and restaurants that many tourists will enjoy. I personally think the area has lots of charm and is very underrated. Also, when you are in Bangkok, try to get a hotel which is close to the BTS skytrain because it is the most efficient way of getting around town. If you have nothing to do, a simple ride along the skytrain is great at looking at the cityscape of the city. Hope you enioy your time in Thailand!


----------



## Malt

Thanks for your help, I will definitely look into your suggestions. Looking forward to my trip


----------



## seldomseen

I am going to visit Thailand this summer and plan on visiting Koh Chang, Mak and Kut. Does anyone have any information about these islands? Which island do you think is best and why? I know that Koh Chang offers the best night life. I am looking for personal information about all three islands.


----------



## Bentown

Not quite good about Koh Mak and Koh Kood but I just have one and half month vacation in Asia from Hongkong Macau Singapore Malaysia and then last stop in Thailand which was 4 days stop in Koh Chang and it was crazy fun. Me and my friend rent motorbike cost 150 baht a day and we were stay in Hotel at White sand beach ( Saikao beach ) where all the most main tourist activities are. Koh Chang is second biggest island of Thailand and I was surprise that there are a lot of Jungle and undeveloped part on the island even now it getting changed because amount of tourists higher and higher but if compare with the biggest island of Phuket and the third island of Samui, Koh Chang still far behind maybe most of the area is part of National Park.

Motorbike is the most cheap and easy way to travel around the island because taxi cost really freak me out but one thing need to be careful the road in Koh Chang (2 lens served ) extremely weird up and down on the hill and I already got two times accident on the road hahaha.

West coast of Koh Chang cover with many beach and hotel while the East coast cover by mangrove forest and some stone beach but I really love this part of the island there is so peaceful remind me Lombok island in Indonesia.

Go east for peaceful beauty or Go west for beach and night party or go both for covering!!

Ps.I went to Lonely beach that was a fun sexy party at night!!! 

And if you got time and don’t care about how hard to get to paradise beach !!! the one and only on Koh chang please go to Long beach on the south of island it like the most dangerous road ever in my life but extremely fun and the beach is amazing I feel like somewhere on the far island in the middle of ocean please see the pics below

Ps 2 and there are a lot of good waterfall too. Go to Klong Phlu waterfall then do a bit jungle trekking. It’s nice.

Ps 3 Try Elephant trekking and pick the one which Elephant bathing in the river. Fun too !!

Ps 4. No worry about accommodations. There are fully of backpacker hotel and some of good hotel.

Have fun !!!


The way to Long beach on the south of Koh Chang !! CRAZY ADVENTURE but i was die at the end on paradise


----------



## seldomseen

Thanks for information! I have heard good things about Koh Chang. I hear it's the next best island a person can go to if they don't go to Koh Samui.

I am interested in hearing about the food, shopping and nightlife options on Koh Kut and Koh Mak. But I think Koh Mak and Koh Kut are quiet islands with less shopping, and nightlife.


----------



## atom

All of questions about Thailand can post here. 
ทุกข้อสงสัยถามได้ที่นี่เลย







http://ichef.bbci.co.uk/wwtravel/624_330/images/live/p0/15/w6/p015w6lz.jpg


----------



## atom

*Q : เสียงเหมือนลูกแก้วหล่นที่มักจะชอบได้ยินตอนกลางคืน (สำหรับคนที่อยู่อพาร์ทเม้นท์หรือคอนโด)*

ประมาณสักตี 2-4 ในบางคืนผมมักจะได้ยินเสียงประหลาดที่เหมือนเสียงลูกแก้วตกใส่พื้นบ่อยมากๆ และพอผมไปถามเพื่อนเพื่อนก็ได้ยินเหมือนกันส่วนมากคนที่อยู่หอหรือคอนโดมักจะได้ยิน อยากรู้มากๆเพราะวันก่อนนั่งคุยกับเพื่อนสองสามคน

คนแรกบอกมาว่า เป็นเสียงของกุมารเล่นของเล่นที่เจ้าของหอมักจะเลี้ยงไว้ให้คอยดูแลหอ แต่อีกคนไม่เชื่อละกลับบอกว่าเป็นเสียงลูกปืนที่อยู่ในท่อน้ำ

ใครมีความรู้หรือสามารถบอกได้ว่ามันเป็นเสียงอะไรช่วยบอกทีครับ :runaway:
http://pantip.com/topic/32030481


----------



## atom

*A : มันเกิดจากวัสดุโครงสร้างของอาคารกำลังคืนตัวครับ*

ในตอนกลางวันแดดร้อนๆอาคารจะขยายตัวสูงสุด

พอตอนเย็นอาคารเริ่มเย็นลง ในเวลากลางคืนอาคารจะเย็นตัวสูงสุด พวกเหล็กที่อยู่ในคอนกรีตจะหดตัวเป็นจังหวะๆ
มันมีเหล็กๆหลายๆเส้นมันก็แข่งกันคืนตัวก็เลยได้ยินเสียงหลายเที่ยว และได้ยินเฉพาะกลางคืน
อาจจะได้ยินหลายๆห้องเพราะว่าอาคารมันเชื่อมต่อกันหมดดังที่จุดใดจุดหนึ่งก็ดังไปทั้งตึกได้

อารมณ์คล้ายๆแผ่นดินไหวครับ มีการคืนตัวของพลังงานที่เก็บสะสมไว้ในตอนกลางวัน
ให้สังเกตุว่าจะดังหน้าร้อนมาก หน้าฝนจะไม่ค่อยได้ยิน
http://pantip.com/topic/32030481


----------



## atom

*Q : ทำไมคอนโดฯ ชั้นสูงๆ ราคาแพงกว่าชั้นเตี้ยๆ ทั้งที่อยู่ในตึกเดียวกันแท้ๆ*










อืมม์ นั่นสินะ ทำไมคอนโดฯ ชั้นสูง ๆ ต้องแพงกว่าด้วย เวลาไฟดับไม่กลัวต้องเดินขึ้นกะไดเหงือกแห้งหรือไง ?
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1400221024


----------



## atom

*A : ก่อนอื่นต้องชมว่าเป็นคำถามคลาสสิค และเป็นสิ่งที่ถึงขั้นต้องปฏิวัติทางความคิดคนไทยกันเลยทีเดียว เพราะอย่าลืมว่าการอยู่อาศัยในตึกสูงไม่ใช่ธรรมเนียมไทยแท้แต่โบราณแน่นอน คอนโดฯ เองก็เพิ่งจะบูมสัก 10 กว่าปีมานี้เอง*

นี่อาจจะเป็นมูลเหตุที่คนไทยฝังใจลึก ๆ ว่า ไม่เอา ไม่ชอบอยู่ตึกสูง เวลาซื้อฉันก็จะเลือกชั้นล่าง ๆ ไว้ก่อน ประมาณว่าถ้าไฟดับขึ้นมา ฉันจะได้เปรียบคนอยู่ชั้นบน ๆ เพราะเดินขึ้นกะไดน้อยกว่า เหนื่อยก็น้อยกว่า

คำถามนี้ไม่จำเป็นต้องตอบเอง แต่โยนคำถามกลับไปให้นักพัฒนาที่ดินหรือเจ้าของโครงการ คำตอบคือศาสตร์ของการขายคอนโดฯ เขาจะ "ขายวิว" กันค่ะ เปรียบเทียบง่าย ๆ ในโลกของการเป็นผู้บริหาร ในโลกของอำนาจ เคยได้ยินคำว่ายิ่งสูงยิ่งหนาว แต่ในโลกของคอนโดฯ ...ยิ่งสูงยิ่งสวย เพราะฉะนั้น ยิ่งสูงยิ่งแพงเพราะขายวิว

ถ้าไม่เชื่อ ลองเดินไปสำนักงานขายคอนโดฯ ที่มีความสูงเยอะ ๆ เอาให้แคบเข้าก็คือโครงการแถวพระโขนง เพราะพนักงานขายสาวสวยนอกจากจะพูดเจื้อยแจ้วฟังพอเพลิน ๆ แล้ว สิ่งที่นำเสนอก็คือถ้าไปยืนบนดาดฟ้าตึกนี้ จะมองเห็นเกาะสีชังอยู่แว่บ ๆ บ้างล่ะ จะมองเห็นปากอ่าวไทยในวันฟ้าเปิดบ้างล่ะ

นอกจากยิ่งสูงยิ่งแพงแล้ว ยังขึ้นกับนโยบายของเจ้าของโครงการด้วย คอนโดฯ บางแท่งทำเลดีจัด ปรับราคาขายต่อตารางเมตรทุก 1 ชั้น เช่น ปรับราคา 1,000 บาทต่อตารางเมตรทุกชั้น นั่นหมายความว่า ถ้าอยู่ชั้น 4 กับชั้น 14 ราคาขายจะเพิ่มขึ้นอีกตารางเมตรละ 10,000 บาท เช่น อยู่ชั้น 4 ตารางเมตรละ 80,000 บาท อยู่ชั้น 14 จะกลายเป็นตารางเมตรละ 90,000 บาท

คอนโดฯ บางแท่งจะปรับราคาทุก ๆ 2-3 ชั้น เช่น ทุก 3 ชั้นขึ้นราคาอีกตารางเมตรละ 500 บาท ตัวอย่าง ชั้น 4 ตารางเมตรละ 50,000 บาท ชั้น 14 เท่ากับจะมีการปรับดังนี้ เริ่มจากชั้น 4-6 ราคาเดียวกัน, ชั้น 7-9 ปรับขึ้นอีก 500 บาท, ชั้น 10-12 ปรับขึ้นอีก 500 บาท และชั้น 13-15 ปรับราคาอีก 500 บาท ดังนั้น โครงการนี้ถ้าซื้อชั้น 14 จะมีราคาขายเพิ่มตารางเมตรละ 1,500 บาท หรือมีราคาขาย 51,500 บาท เป็นต้น

มีของแถมให้ก่อนจบ คอนโดฯ รุ่นใหม่ ๆ เวลาไฟดับ (ซึ่งปกติจะดับแป๊บเดียว) กรณีถ้าไฟดับเพราะเสาไฟล้มแปลว่าต้องซ่อมนาน ๆ ในตัวโครงการจะมีเครื่องปั่นไฟสำรอง ป้อนให้กับการใช้ลิฟต์และไฟฟ้าสว่างทางเดินในพื้นที่ส่วนกลาง แต่ไม่ได้ป้อนกระแสไฟฟ้าเข้าห้องชุดส่วนตัว ดังนั้น จะอยู่ชั้นสูงแค่ไหนก็ตาม แม้ไฟข้างนอกจะดับ แต่ลิฟต์ส่วนกลางยังใช้งานได้ตามปกติ
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1400221024


----------



## atom

*Q : Where is the CBD in Bangkok?









http://commerciallaunches.files.wor...ercial-building-in-bangkok-twilight.jpg?w=700

The changing face of Bangkok's central business district: Will it shift yet again?*


----------



## atom

* A : The central business district in most metropolitan cities is often dictated by infrastructure, transport links and mass transit. The evolution of Bangkok's CBD also reflects this.*

Historically, Bangkok's original CBD was by the river along Charoenkrung Road around Chinatown and where the Mandarin Oriental Hotel is now. The Chao Phraya River was the hub of the city's economic activities and the key mode of transport for residents and traders. The Sampeng and Yaowarat areas were Bangkok's commercial centres given their accessibility from the river and the transport link. 

Later in the 1950s and 1960s, the emergence of more modern retail and office formats led to an extension of the CBD into the Surawongse, Si Phraya and Silom areas. The office of Baker McKenzie, one of Thailand's oldest international law firms, was in Surawongse. 

Back then, the Sukhumvit area was an undeveloped field, and Sathorn was a residential area for the old rich and partly Crown Property. 

As the city expanded, the 1990s saw multiple areas being developed and built up. Asoke and Rama III were predicted to be the next CBDs, but this did not materialise. 

In fact, the CBD, particularly Grade A office developments, extended from the Silom area to Sathorn and Wireless Roads, whereas retail centres and five-star hotels concentrated along the Ploenchit and Rama I area. 

Sukhumvit was seen as a residential area and a micro-market for offices. Vibhavadi Rangsit near Central Lat Phrao was a secondary market for offices underpinned by its location near the expressway.

The big change for Bangkok came about in 2000 with the completion of the BTS Skytrain, followed by the MRT subway in 2004. 

The core of the mass-transit systems anchored Bangkok's city centres and the CBD, which included Silom and Sathorn, Lumpini, early Sukhumvit and Phyathai. 

The period from 2000 onwards saw a build-up of city centre sites with new developments being constructed. 

Without stringent city planning, Bangkok's CBD has developed into an interesting landscape featuring a mixture of hotels, retail and residential developments and offices in any one particular area. Each area in the CBD today offers the best of everything. This is unlike cities such as London, where The City is predominantly commercial and is usually very quiet at night, while the West End is predominantly retail with a mixture of residential. 

However, after the continuous build-up, prime CBD land in Bangkok is now hard to find. Prices of prime plots have also risen substantially, making developments less feasible financially. This has triggered yet another change in the way Bangkok is developing and is again dictated by the mass-transit systems and infrastructure. 

Today, the key area demonstrating significant growth is the early part of Ratchadaphisek from Rama IX to the Suthisarn intersection. Many new Grade A office buildings such as The Ninth Tower, AIA Capital Center, G-Land Tower, the new Stock Exchange, large-scale shopping malls and high-rise residential condominiums have been developed in this area, or soon will be. This is forming Bangkok's new sub-CBD and an emerging office location. 

As CBD prices continue to increase, sub-centres are likely to emerge in midtown and suburban locations along mass-transit routes. 

However, today the city's core CBD is solidly positioned and unlikely to shift. 

We believe the CBD and sub-CBD markets will run in parallel, and where you choose to be will largely be dictated by price and rental affordability.

Aliwassa Pathnadabutr is managing director of CBRE Thailand.
- See more at: http://www.nationmultimedia.com/bus...siness-dis-30217337.html#sthash.yE5xEFVb.dpuf


----------



## atom

*Q : Is Thailand a third world country?
THORN TREE FORUM COUNTRY FORUMS THAILAND*


----------



## atom

*A : I hear people referring to Thailand as a third world country.*

Now that I've been here a month that doesn't seem to be the case at all. There's lots of new cars on the road, they have great freeways, there's no shortage of goods on the streets, there's very little garbage or stray animals on the streets other than a few dogs, and I haven't been hassled by a single beggar, in fact I've hardly seen any. I'm not sure what exactly the line is for what determines a country being third world, but it seems to me that Thailand is solidly second world, inching towards first world. I'm sure there are areas of Thailand that are worse off than the more touristy areas I've been to, but then that's the case back in the U.S. as well. The comparison to India is vast, where anywhere you might go you're accosted by beggars and street kids and vast shanty towns. So in a complimentary way, and without minimizing those who are poor here, it seems like as far as societies go in the world, the Thais are doing pretty darn good for themselves. Correct me if I'm wrong.
https://www.lonelyplanet.com/thorntree/forums/asia-thailand/topics/is-thailand-a-third-world-country


----------



## atom

*Q : Can Foreigners Really Buy Property in Thailand?*

*A : If you’re planning on staying in Thailand for a considerable amount of time then you may have decided that you want to buy property here.*

There are various methods which you can use to safely and securely buy property in Thailand.

The easiest and most straightforward way would be to buy a condominium in Thailand which is available with foreign ownership rignts:

Advantages to this method include:
The condo belongs to you and no other parties need to be involved

Disadvantages of this method include:
Condos with foreign ownership rights are often more expensive to buy 

Most developments have a limited amount of condos with foreign ownership available.

If you have a Thai company you can buy a condominium through your Thai company, you will normally be able to acquire the property at a lower price than if you bought it in your name, but don’t forget that the other partners of the company will also have a say in what happens to your property.

Buying land in a company name

Foreigners cannot own land in Thailand, although many claim to. Whether you acquire land in a company name or your wifes name or anybody elses name, never forget you do not own this land. 

If you have a Thai company, your Thai company can own land. In order to do this you need to set up a Thai company, there must be a minimum of 7 shareholders all of which must be at least twenty years of age and there must be more Thai shareholders than foreign shareholders. The maximum ownership percentage available to foreign shareholders is 49%.

After the company setup procedure is complete you will receive your official company documents (around 15 pages long) these documents will only be in Thai language, so you may wish to get them translated into your native language. You will also receive a company stamp, it is very important that you don’t lose this stamp as you will need it every time that any official business is carried out on behalf of your company.


Buying property through leasehold land

One of the simplest and most common ways for foreigners to acquire property in Thailand is to buy land in the name of a Thai citizen and have a 30 year lease drawn up with the option to extend it. 
When your lawyer is drawing up the lease it’s important to ensure that they include details of:

What should happen if the Thai owner was to die during the term of the lease
What should happen if you were to die during the term of the lease
What should happen if Thai law is ever changed to allow foreigners to own property

Any lease over three years in duration must be registered at the local amphur and a small fee will be payable, the amount usually varies depending on the area.

This article is intended purely for informational purposes and does not constitute legal advice. 
http://www.thaiproperty.com/articles/Can-Foreigners-Really-Buy-Property-in-Thailand.html


----------



## Wisarut

Atom, adding English version of Q &A as Bilingual would be a lot better - if it is possible and a big burden


----------



## atom

Sounds good, the bilingual one should be interesting question for both locals and foreigners.


----------



## atom

*Q : Does Bangkok sink below the sea level?
ถ : กรุงเทพกำลังจะจมทะเลใช่หรือไม่?

A : Yes, it does.
ต : ใช่แล้ว*

*Venice, Bangkok, New Orleans - the coastal cities that are sinking ten times faster than sea levels are rising*









_Venice, flooded in November 2013. Human-driven subsidence has stopped but the ground level is still falling thanks to natural factors.
BY JAMES VINCENT_

*Scientists have issued a new warning to the world’s coastal megacities that the threat from subsiding land is a more immediate problem than rising sea levels caused by global warming.*

A new paper from the Deltares Research Institute in the Netherlands published earlier this month identified regions of the globe where the ground level is falling 10 times faster than water levels are rising - with human activity often to blame.

In Jakarta, Indonesia’s largest city, the population has grown from around half a million in the 1930s to just under 10 million today, with heavily populated areas dropping by as much as six and a half feet as groundwater is pumped up from the Earth to drink.

The same practice led to Tokyo’s ground level falling by two metres before new restrictions were introduced, and in Venice, this sort of extraction has only compounded the effects of natural subsidence caused by long-term geological processes.

"Land subsidence and sea level rise are both happening, and they are both contributing to the same problem - larger and longer floods, and bigger inundation depth of floods," Dr Gilles Erkens, who led the research from Deltares, told the BBC. 

"The most rigorous solution and the best one is to stop pumping groundwater for drinking water, but then of course you need a new source of drinking water for these cities. But Tokyo did that and subsidence more or less stopped, and in Venice, too, they have done that."

In Pictures: The real Atlantis? Megacities under threat from land subsidence

Unfortunately, human-driven subsidence is having a great affect than natural processes, with rapid urbanization and its associated impacts leading to increased vulnerability to floods.

Dr Erkens and his team estimate that the financial cost of structural damage and maintenance amounts to around a billion dollars annually and that parts of many megacities – including Jakarta, Ho Chi Minh City, Bangkok and Dhaka – will sink below sea level unless action is taken.

In the case of Jakarta defences such as a 30-kilometer seawall have been erected to protect the city form flooding, but if this were to break, Deltares have predicted that within 48 hours the homes of nearly one million people would be flooded.

For other cities though, even this sort of defence is futile, as rising water levels will overrun them first instead.

The tiny island nation of Maldives (formed from a double chain of 26 atolls) sits just five feet above sea level. Worst-case projections of rising water levels suggest that some 350,000 islanders will have to completely abandon their home before the end of the century, leaving behind a 2,000 year old culture for good.
http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...ster-than-sea-levels-are-rising-30229225.html


----------



## atom

*Q : What is the size of Chatuchak market?*
*ถ : ตลาดนัดจตุจักรมีขนาดใหญ่แค่ไหน?*

*A : Chatuchak (or Jatujak; Thai: จตุจักร) weekend market, situated on Kamphaeng Phet 2 Road, Chatuchak, Bangkok, is the largest market in Thailand and one of the largest in the world. *
*ต : ตลาดนัดจตุจักรมีขนาดใหญ่ที่สุดในประเทศไทยและเป็นหนึ่งในตลาดที่ใหญ่ที่สุดในโลก*








Frequently called J.J., it opened in 1982 and covers over 35 acres (0.14 km²), with upwards of 15,000 stalls. It is estimated that the market receives 200,000 visitors each day.

Most stalls only open on Saturdays and Sundays, though Jatujak Plaza, the western section, is open daily. In the north west corner is the J.J. Mall, with three floors of assorted oddments as well as eateries. The market offers a wide variety of products including household items, clothing, Thai handicrafts, religious artifacts, collectables, foods, and live animals.

In June 2008 the Chatuchak Market authorities introduced a complete smoking ban for the whole market, with a fine of 2,000 baht for offenders.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chatuchak_Weekend_Market


----------



## atom

*Q : Is Thai food spicy?*

*A : Some Thai food is very spicy, some is very mild, depends on what you order and how you order it.* 

Curries make up a small fraction of Thai dishes and many are not spicy at all, the famous masaman for example. You can order pad krapao with little or no chili and it is not spicy, but rural Thais eat it loaded with chilies.
https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100907121032AA3PYjf


----------



## seldomseen

Does anyone have any experience with the beaches on Koh Sichang, Koh Chang, Koh Kut, or Koh Mak? I am interested in knowing what these islands and their beaches are like. I plan on visiting these islands in two months.


----------



## seldomseen

Does anyone else have any experience visiting Koh Chang, Koh Mak and/or Koh Kut? I plan on visiting these islands in the next several weeks.


----------



## Wisarut

seldomseen said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the beaches on Koh Sichang, Koh Chang, Koh Kut, or Koh Mak? I am interested in know what these islands and their beaches are like.











For the case of Koh Sichang, Tham Phang beach is what to offer for you even then Sichang has a lot more to offer as it used to be the place where King Chulalongkorn has built a Summer palace in this island - Tham Phang beach is just like the beach in Koh Larn of pataya though
http://www.emagtravel.com/archive/sichang-trip.html

























For Koh Chang, Sai Khao beach, Klogn Phrao beach, and kae bade beach are the things to offer other than waterfalls 
http://www.tripsthailand.com/th/kohchang.php
http://www.atsiam.com/articles/article_detail.asp?AR_ID=47&LANG=th

















Koh mark has Ao Khao beach, Ao Phai - laem Sone beach
http://www.atsiam.com/articles/article_detail.asp?AR_ID=42&LANG=th
http://www.paiduaykan.com/76_province/east/trat/kohmark.html


----------



## Wisarut

seldomseen said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the beaches on Koh Sichang, Koh Chang, Koh Kut, or Koh Mak? I am interested in know what these islands and their beaches are like.











For the case of Koh Sichang, Tham Phang beach is what to offer for you even then Sichang has a lot more to offer as it used to be the place where King Chulalongkorn has built a Summer palace in this island - Tham Phang beach is just like the beach in Koh Larn of pataya though
http://www.emagtravel.com/archive/sichang-trip.html

























For Koh Chang, Sai Khao beach, Klogn Phrao beach, and kae bade beach are the things to offer other than waterfalls 
http://www.tripsthailand.com/th/kohchang.php
http://www.atsiam.com/articles/article_detail.asp?AR_ID=47&LANG=th

















Koh mark has Ao Khao beach, Ao Phai - laem Sone beach
http://www.atsiam.com/articles/article_detail.asp?AR_ID=42&LANG=th
http://www.paiduaykan.com/76_province/east/trat/kohmark.html


----------



## porjung

Wow beautiful, my family next trip ^___^


----------



## atom

เกิดปัญหาเหมือนกัน เจอมา 2 ครั้ง ยังไงจะลองเช็คว่าปัญหาเกิดจากอะไร แล้วจะแจ้งให้ทราบครับ


----------



## Bentown

Q.1 นอกจากตอนนี้ประเทศไทยมี 77 จังหวัดแล้ว ข้อมูลล่าสุดนี่เรามีกี่อำเภอ กี่ตำบล กี่หมู่บ้านครับ และถ้าคิดเป็นเมืองนี่เรามีประมาณกี่เมืองได้ครับทั้งประเทศ

Q.2 ประชากรของไทยล่าสุดยังเป็น 67 ล้านรึเปล่าครับ

Q.3 กรุงเทพนี่ ประชากรจริงๆ เท่าไหร่กันแน่ครับ

Q.4 อยากทราบ 10 อันดับเมืองใหญ่ของไทยตามประชากรล่าสุดครับ

Q.5 เรามีแรงงานต่างชาติประมาณเท่าไหร่ได้ครับ

Q.6 ประเทศไทยมีวัดทั้งหมดกี่วัดได้ครับโดยประมาณ 


อยากรู้หลายข้อไปหน่อยครับ ขอบคุณครับ


----------



## atom

^^ ขอตอบบางข้อก่อนนะครับ

A.1 

75 จังหวัด ( ไม่นับรวม กทม. เป็นจังหวัด เพราะ กทม. เป็นท้องถิ่นพิเศษ )
878 อำเภอ
7,255 ตำบล
72,944 หมู่บ้าน
1,276 เทศบาล ( 23 นคร, 129 เมือง, 1124 ตำบล )
6,500 อบต.
2 ท้องถิ่นพิเศษ ( กทม. + พัทยา )


----------



## atom

A.2 A.3 A.4

ประชากรของประเทศไทย พ.ศ. 2557
ประชากรคาดประมาณ ณ กลางปี 2557 (1 กรกฎาคม) 

1.จำนวนประชากรทั้งประเทศ 64,871,000 
2. จำนวนประชากรแยกตามเพศ 
ชาย 31,542,000
หญิง 33,329,000 
3. จำนวนประชากรแยกตามเขตที่อยู่อาศัย เขตเมือง (ประชากรที่อยู่ในเขตเทศบาลทุกประเภท) 30,325,000
เขตชนบท (ประชากรที่อยู่นอกเขตเมือง) 34,546,000 

4. จำนวนประชากรแยกตามภาค 
กรุงเทพมหานคร 7,980,000

ภาคกลาง (ไม่รวมกรุงเทพ) 18,142,000

ภาคเหนือ 11,313,000

ภาคตะวันออกเฉียงเหนือ 18,666,000

ภาคใต้ 8,770,000 
http://www.ipsr.mahidol.ac.th/ipsr-th/population_thai.html

ขนาดประชากรแบ่งตามจังหวัด

1 กรุงเทพมหานคร (ไม่นับเป็นจังหวัด)
2 นครราชสีมา 
3 อุบลราชธานี
4 ขอนแก่น
5 เชียงใหม่
6 บุรีรัมย์
7 อุดรธานี
8 นครศรีธรรมราช 
9 ศรีสะเกษ
10 ชลบุรี
11.สงขลา
http://service.nso.go.th/nso/nsopublish/TopTen/01/T0101/th/th.htm









http://picpost.postjung.com/207248.html


----------



## atom

A.6

จำนวนวัดในฐานข้อมูล 33652 วัด

วัดแบ่งตามจังหวัด จำนวนวัด

วัดในจังหวัดกระบี่ 72 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดกรุงเทพมหานคร 435 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดกาญจนบุรี 543 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดกาฬสินธุ์ 666 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดกำแพงเพชร 374 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดขอนแก่น 1197 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดจันทบุรี 313 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดฉะเชิงเทรา 295 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดชลบุรี 363 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดชัยนาท 246 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดชัยภูมิ 825 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดชุมพร 199 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดตรัง 145 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดตราด 124 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดตาก 195 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดนครนายก 195 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดนครปฐม 214 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดนครพนม 700 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดนครราชสีมา 1675 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดนครศรีธรรมราช 549 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดนครสวรรค์ 650 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดนนทบุรี 189 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดนราธิวาส 68 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดน่าน 399 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดบุรีรัมย์ 714 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดปทุมธานี 178 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดประจวบคีรีขันธ์ 194 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดปราจีนบุรี 361 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดปัตตานี 78 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดพระนครศรีอยุธยา 503 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดพะเยา 428 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดพังงา 78 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดพัทลุง 226 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดพิจิตร 426 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดพิษณุโลก 530 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดภูเก็ต 35 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดมหาสารคาม 847 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดมุกดาหาร 321 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดยะลา 43 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดยโสธร 547 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดร้อยเอ็ด 1315 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดระนอง 28 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดระยอง 254 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดราชบุรี 387 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดลพบุรี 643 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดลำปาง 673 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดลำพูน 387 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดศรีสะเกษ 909 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดสกลนคร 885 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดสงขลา 386 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดสตูล 30 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดสมุทรปราการ 123 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดสมุทรสงคราม 109 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดสมุทรสาคร 105 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดสระบุรี 496 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดสระแก้ว 280 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดสิงห์บุรี 178 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดสุพรรณบุรี 518 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดสุราษฎร์ธานี 290 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดสุรินทร์ 605 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดสุโขทัย 300 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดหนองคาย 838 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดหนองบัวลำภู 298 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดอ่างทอง 211 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดอำนาจเจริญ 301 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดอุดรธานี 1105 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดอุตรดิตถ์ 296 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดอุทัยธานี 262 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดอุบลราชธานี 1425 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดเชียงราย 880 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดเชียงใหม่ 1217 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดเพชรบุรี 241 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดเพชรบูรณ์ 553 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดเลย 545 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดแพร่ 311 วัด 
วัดในจังหวัดแม่ฮ่องสอน 128 วัด 
http://www.dharma.in.th/temples-list.php


----------



## atom

A.5

ข้อมูลล่าสุดของปี 2556 ที่ลงทะเบียนไว้คือ 1,183,835 คนครับ
http://social.nesdb.go.th/SocialSta...rtid=127&template=2R1C&yeartype=M&subcatid=12


----------



## Bentown

ขอบคุณ คุณ atom มากๆครับ ตอนนี้ก็ได้ข้อมูลล่าสุดเก็บไว้ในสารบัญของผมแล้ว  ว่าแต่ประชากรเรานี่เหมือนจะคงที่เลยนะครับ ส่วนแรงงานต่างชาตินี่ก้าวกระโดดใช่ย่อย ล้านต้นๆเลย


----------



## seldomseen

Well folks I did visit Koh Tao last month and it was a nice experience. However, I should mention that the island doesn't have a very robust night life like Koh Samui or Phuket. The most nightlife you will find on Koh Tao will be at Siree and Mae Haad. Koh Tao is primarily a resort island, meaning a significant amount of your entertainment and activities will be limited to the offerings of the resort you stay at, Koh Tao also isn't a cheap island to stay at either. Unless you're backpacking and don't mind staying in a hostel, you're better off just doing a day tour to Koh Tao from Koh Samui unless you're willing to pay $100 - $500 per night for a decent/nice hotel (depending on season). 

And just an FYI $100-$200 per night isn't going to afford you a very nice resort/hotel on Koh Tao. I would describe Koh Tao as being a "couples' island" if you're budget is strong enough. Luckily, my budget was on the high end and I was able to stay at a nice resort for a few days and had a wonderful time. However, in retrospect I still think Koh Tao is better off as a day tour for most people due to the high cost of a nice hotel and due to the limited night and day entertainment, limited transportation and shopping that is on Koh Tao---- 7-Eleven is about as good as it will get on Koh Tao. :lol: Nonetheless, Koh Tao is a beautiful island and is a must see one way or another.


----------



## Kreicherisch

homelessvagabond said:


> Hello everyone...
> i was in bangkok last year and just happened to visit the old town...while on BTS i just saw a glimpse of Siam and its neighboring towns/cities. I have asked my Thai friend (an architecture student) what does he considered to be Thailand's main CBD, he paused for a second and thought it for a while and he finally considered it to be Siam. So does the CBD in Thailand needs to established to its residents?


Well, I really quite don't understand your question. Sorry about that. But Bangkok has many CBDs, none of them stands out. I consider Siam to be one of the CBDs. Others include Silom-Sathorn and Sukhumvit areas.


----------



## diskul

บรรยากาศดีๆ ที่ภูทับเบิก เพชรบูรณ์ ปรพเทสไทย


----------



## starshiptrooper816

A dental vacation in Thailand is a more practical option. I've been to Thantakit Dental and been extremely satisfied with the op, root canal and wisdom tooth extractions (2). Love how their dentists handled my case and language hasn't been an issue coz they're fluent in English as most of them studied in AUS and in the US. They also didn't continuously upsell and were very objective. That was in 2011 so better check out their website for their updated rates. Best of luck.


----------



## seldomseen

While this thread is old it's very helpful!  Does the dentistry in Thailand use the same level hygienic and sterilization protocols as dentistry in the U.S.?


----------



## แป๊ะตำปึง

seldomseen said:


> While this thread is old it's very helpful!  Does the dentistry in Thailand use the same level hygienic and sterilization protocols as dentistry in the U.S.?



In an overall picture , Most of dentist in Thailand are always standard level quality.Even if some of them may be not a very famous scientists .But they can be trusted considerably.


----------



## Spiroorips

could anyone tell me what this mean "ทั้งฮักทั้งซัง......" in english? I think it maybe be means somehting with love or adore.. but im not sure


----------



## rohit176

This is an awesome place. I really want to go there. I pray to god that he gives me an opportunity to visit Thailand.


----------



## atom

Spiroorips said:


> could anyone tell me what this mean "ทั้งฮักทั้งซัง......" in english? I think it maybe be means somehting with love or adore.. but im not sure


ทั้งฮักทั้งซัง - Love–hate relationship


----------



## thutrang162007

I've been to TL, people are very friendly


----------



## tommy009

Spiroorips said:


> could anyone tell me what this mean "ทั้งฮักทั้งซัง......" in english? I think it maybe be means somehting with love or adore.. but im not sure


It's local north-eastern local language that mean "love and hate ... someone" but it mean in positive way.


----------



## nekoma

*Hat Chao Mai National Marine Park*

*Hat Chao Mai National Marine Park* in Trang province, South Thailand

A lot of beaches


----------



## cadddd

สวัสดีครับ เพิ่งสมัครสมาชิกครับ

ติดตามอ่านมาจริงจังเมื่อไม่นานนี้ครับ  ต้องการถามเรื่องผนังที่กั้นระหว่างห้องคอนโดมิเนียม
ว่าโดยทั่วไปแล้วใช้ผนังกั้นแต่ละยูนิตอย่างไร และสามารถป้องกันเสียงรบกวนจากอีกฝั่งได้หรือไม่ครับ
เคยพักในอพาร์ทเม้น ที่กั้นห้องด้วยการก่ออิฐฉาบปูน เวลาอีกห้องคุยกันหรือ ทำกิจกรรมต่างๆ จะได้ยินเสียงลอดกำแพงเข้ามาบ่อยๆครับ 

ขอบคุณมากครับ


----------



## atom

เสียงที่ลอดมาน่าจะมาจากฝ้ามากกว่า ลองเช็คดูอีกทีครับ ส่วนคอนโดถ้าไม่ก่ออิฐก็เป็นอิฐมวลเบาปัญหาเรื่องเสียงยังไม่เคยเจอครับ


----------



## memadhans

hello


----------



## memadhans

can any one reply me please


----------



## memadhans

*jjjj*

makkaleyyy vanakkam da


----------



## Guac

need to go!


----------



## bodycream

ฉันรัก เมืองไทย คน ทัศนียภาพที่ วัด ทอง


----------



## HT

Hello Everybody,

this year I visited Bangkok for the first time, and I fell in love with the city and its skyline. I wanted to figure out more about the Skyscrapers here, but I saw that on the Emporis Database for the City, basically nothing happened since 5 years. As I had some free time in the last month, I added about 600 Buildings to the Database and tried to set a Pinpoint on the Skyscrapermap for every building. 

Most of the reasearch info I needed I could get from the Thai Section of this Forum, so thank you to all who are contributing to the "New Highrise developments" section, especially to Chad! (you seem to be Nr.1 Expert for Bangkok Skyscrapers).

Whats my point now? There are still about 100 Buildings in the Database, where I can`t figure out where they are located (I guess most of them are double counts). 

I hope now that with the Knowledge of our Community we can figure out whats going on with these Buildings.

So here we start, I hope anyone can give my any information about the Buildings below. I give you all the information I have about them, but note that they might be wrong. 


*Bangkok Ocean Marina Residence* (Two Towers): South Sathorn Road, 46 Floors

*CSC Bangkok Apartments* (Three Towers), Build around 1991, 45 Floors

*CSC Bangkok Office Tower*, Build around 1991, 40 Floors

*Wattanna Place*, Sukhumvit Road, 44 Stories, Architect: Frank Williams & Partners

*Chateau Chaopraya* (4 Towers), 44 Stories

*Raimon Place*, Sao Saladeng, 40 Stories

*Marketing Tower*, Sukhumvit Soi 1, 39 Stories, Built in 2004

*Harbour Ville*, Charansanitwong 72, 35 Stories

*RNC Tower* for this building we even have a photo! -> http://www.emporis.com/buildings/198111/rnc-tower-bangkok-thailand


For the moment, that should be enough ! If there is good and succesfull response I will add more mystirous Database Dinosours.

Thank you for your help !


----------



## Codename B

Thank you for your contribution 

Those buildings are really hard to find, probably that they might have changed their name, or their real name is in thai.

ThinkOfLiving has a database for all new condo, as well as old ones.
You can check it out here: http://store.thinkofliving.com/thailand/@13.586262,100.679336,11z/project

This might be the closest thing to get a list of all buildings in Bangkok.


----------



## Va0iu0

&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Va0iu0

^____^


----------



## Appleich

เรื่องรูปน่าจะลอง pm ไปหาคุณ Oasis-Bangkok ดูนะครับ เพราะหารูปสวย ๆ เก่งมาก

ถ้าเป็นรูปพวกโรงงาน ฐานการผลิต ที่ห้องปราจีนบุรีจะมีมาเรื่อย ๆ ครับ คุณ wpreecha จะเอามาลงเป็นระยะ ๆ : PRACHINBURI : Kingdom of Tawaravadee

ส่วนมากก็เป็นรูปภายในนิคมฯ โรจนะ ปราจีนบุรี :



Hugo. said:


> *ภาพมุมสูงโรงงานฮอนด้า นิคมอุตสาหกรรมโรจนะ จังหวัดปราจีนบุรี*
> เครดิตตามภาพ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*
> *.*.*.*.*.**.*.*.*สระแก้ว ชายแดนเบื้องบูรพา**.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.
> *.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.**เมืองน่าอยู่ ประตูสู่อินโดจีน**.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.


ส่วนพวกโครงสร้างพื้นฐานก็มีบ้างตามกระทู้ของแต่ละจังหวัด ในห้อง Regional Thailand แล้วแต่โอกาสว่าจะมีใครถ่ายภาพมามากน้อยแค่ไหน แล้วแต่ดวง ผมแนะนำให้ลองดูกระทู้จังหวัดใหญ่ๆ เช่น Korat, Phuket, Chiang Mai, Khon Kaen, Udon Thani, Hat yai, Suratthani, Ubon Ratchatani, Nakhon Si Thammarat ส่วนจังหวัดรองๆ ที่อัพเดตรูปเยอะเหมือนกันก็มีพวก Surin, Buriram, Lopburi+Saraburi, Sisaket, Phetchabun, Phrae+Phayao+Nan 

ในห้อง Infrastucture and transportation จะเป็นกระทู้แยกเป็นรายโครงการไป ซึ่งเยอะมาก ๆ ส่วนมากเนื้อหาจะเป็นข่าว มีภาพแทรกมาบ้าง แต่ถ้าเป็นกระทู้ในฟอรัมอินเตอร์จะเป็น Compilation ของรูป+ข่าว ที่เลือกมาเฉพาะๆ จะทำให้หารูปง่ายกว่า

*กระทู้ในฟอรัมไทย* (บางส่วน; ส่วนมากเป็นข่าว)


 ทางรถไฟ : [SRT]Thai Rail Transit Thread part V

 ทางหลวง : Thailand Roads and Highways part II

 ทางด่วนและทางหลวงพิเศษ (มอเตอร์เวย์) : Thailand Motorways and Expressways

 สะพาน ทางลอด ทางต่างระดับ : Thailand Bridges and Tunnels

 สะพานภูมิพล (วงแหวนอุตสาหกรรม) : Bangkok | Industrial Ringroad Megabridge

 สะพานกาญจนาภิเษก (วงแหวนใต้) : Bangkok | South Outer Ringroad Megabridge

 ท่าอากาศยานสุวรรณภูมิ : Bangkok | Suvarnabhumi Airport - part 5

 ท่าอากาศยานภูเก็ต : Phuket | Phuket International Airport Expansion

 ท่าอากาศยานอู่ตะเภา : Pattaya | U-Tapao International Airport Expansion

 ท่าอากาศยานภูมิภาค (จังหวัดอื่น ๆ รวมๆ กัน) : : Thailand Regional Airport :

 ท่าเรือ (รวม) : Thailand port and maritime

 ท่าเรือแหลมฉบัง : Chonburi | Laem Chabang Port 3rd Phase (รูป)

 สกายไลน์กรุงเทพ : Bangkok: The Metropolis of Angels

 สกายไลน์พัทยา : PATTAYA

ส่วนกระทู้รถไฟฟ้าจะค่อนข้างเยอะ แยกตามสีๆ แนะนำว่าให้ไปดูในกระทู้อินเตอร์ดีกว่า เพราะ compile รูปค่อนข้างเยอะ และรวมหลากหลายสีมาไว้ด้วยกันแล้ว (อยู่ในกระทู้ขนส่งมวลชนสาธารณะ)

*กระทู้ในฟอรัมอินเตอร์*


 ทางหลวง ทางด่วน ทางพิเศษ : [T] Thailand | road infrastructure • ถนนและทางด่วนในประเทศไทย

 ทางรถไฟ : THAILAND | Railways

 ขนส่งมวลชนสาธารณะ (รถไฟฟ้า รถบัส เรือด่วน ฯลฯ) : BANGKOK | Public Transport

 สะพาน (รวม) : Thailand Bridges

 ทางพิเศษบูรพาวิถี (ด่วนบางนา-ตราด) : Thailand | Bang Na Expressway - World's longest bridge

 สะพานกาญจนาภิเษก (วงแหวนใต้) : Bangkok Southern ringroad

 ท่าเรือ (รวม) : THAILAND | Port and Shipbuilding News

 ท่าอากาศยาน (ดอนเมือง+สุวรรณภูมิ) : BKK/DMK | Bangkok Metro Area Airports

 ท่าอากาศยานภูเก็ต : HKT | Phuket Airport

 สกายไลน์กรุงเทพ : Bangkok: The City of Angels

 สกายไลน์พัทยา : PATTAYA - Pearl of the Pacific


----------



## nawat001

5ปีแล้วครับ


----------



## Appleich

ว้ายหน้าแตก 555


----------



## jimto

ผมเป็น Jimto ฉันอาศัยอยู่ ในเวียดนาม ผมได้ยิน มากเกี่ยวกับ ประเทศไทย, ฉันชอบที่จะ เดินทาง ในประเทศไทย อยากจะ ขอให้ที่ มี ทิวทัศน์สวยงามและ อาหารอร่อย ?


----------



## CrazyForID

hello thai forumers. I will visit thailand for two weeks later this year and just booked the ticket. Need a suggestion on cities to visit aside bangkok (1 or 2 cities are fine, because i dont really like traveling in a rush, and i'd prefer traveling via land from bangkok like using train or bus). probably we could arrange a meet up too over there 

i dont know if this is the right thread to ask such btw


----------



## atom

Welcome to Thailand in advance, do you prefer natural or cultural sightseeing? There are many interesting places around Bangkok such as Ayutthaya, Lopburi, Khao Yai, Kanchanaburi, Hua Hin and Chonburi.


----------



## CrazyForID

both will be fine. but since I heard weather in bangkok is quite hot, i prefer somewehere chill. it doesnt have to be near bangkok tho.
I'm thinking about chiang mai actually. maybe another best place to visit around the north?


----------



## atom

When will you arrive Thailand so I can suggest you the weather and festivals during that time.


----------



## CrazyForID

^^ august 3 to 18. is it bad timing? haha


----------



## atom

No, your time is alright. On 12th August is the Queen's Birthday and mother's day.


----------



## Brummyboy92

Amazing thank you. Quite excited, so I will definitely book a hotel for my arrival, and then possibly be a bit flexible from there. Thanks.


----------



## Vitold69

Hi there! Please help to recognize this distinctive curved front wall building. Does it still exist? I took this picture in Jan 1999. I believe it's somewhere on Sukhumvit between Siam and Asok. But not sure. The Skytrain was built but not working yet at that time. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Codename B

It’s in Ploenchit area. The building doesn’t exist anymore and Krungsri Bank Tower had been built in its place.

The new building can be seen next to this tower in the video


----------



## Vitold69

Codename B said:


> It’s in Ploenchit area. The building doesn’t exist anymore and Krungsri Bank Tower had been built in its place.
> 
> The new building can be seen next to this tower in the video



Thanks a lot Codename B! Any guess what was that building? Was it a governmental (Garuda on front) or just a hotel?


----------



## Codename B

Vitold69 said:


> Thanks a lot Codename B! Any guess what was that building? Was it a governmental (Garuda on front) or just a hotel?


It was the old bank headquarter (Bank of Ayudhya Plc, or Krungsri Bank).


----------



## Tylow

Hi,

I'm trying to locate a movie theatre that I went to in Bangkok in July 2008. I've got a few pictures of the place but can't seem to locate it. From the pictures it looks like it was located in the a mall of at least 3 stories, it was a Major Cineplex cinema, in the same mall was a Ajisen Ramen restaurant and a Planet Yoga place. I've been searching on google but can't find the place. Maybe it doesn't exist anymore.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Codename B

Tylow said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to locate a movie theatre that I went to in Bangkok in July 2008. I've got a few pictures of the place but can't seem to locate it. From the pictures it looks like it was located in the a mall of at least 3 stories, it was a Major Cineplex cinema, in the same mall was a Ajisen Ramen restaurant and a Planet Yoga place. I've been searching on google but can't find the place. Maybe it doesn't exist anymore.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> View attachment 3545545
> 
> View attachment 3545544
> 
> View attachment 3545543


Perhaps Supreme Complex close to the new National Parliament. It can be hard to know exactly, because malls in Bangkok gets renovated often.


----------

